# Best North America Nightlife (after NY)



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

since when was it a universal law that NYC has the best nightlife in north america? that is by far and large not the truth at all....

NYC at night is not all that amazing, especially considering some of the amazing night lifes that can be found in other cities...often much much smaller cities

EDIT: what are atlanta and san francisco even doing on the list???


----------



## mexicocitadino (Jun 17, 2004)

I think Cancun has the best night life in LA, and probably also from NA


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Architorture said:


> since when was it a universal law that NYC has the best nightlife in north america? that is by far and large not the truth at all....
> 
> NYC at night is not all that amazing, especially considering some of the amazing night lifes that can be found in other cities...often much much smaller cities
> 
> EDIT: what are atlanta and san francisco even doing on the list???


have you ever experienced NY's nightlife? Its a behemoth.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Miami.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

I insist why everybody hates Chicago.... is not only Excalibur!


----------



## K_broncito (Aug 9, 2005)

Ciudad de México and Montreal have the best nightlife in north america. Both cities have great nightclubs some one better than N.Y, the people is friendly and you can meet beauties girls.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

and who said NY was first?


----------



## tocoto (Jan 18, 2003)

You can meet beautiful girls in any town on the face of the planet. How does that make a place unique? Virtually all big cities have plenty of nightlife.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

There's something in Montreal's water, girls here are friggin hot and takes the time to dress up even to get some milk from the depanneurs (corner store). 

Every single friend that comes over from abroad (toronto, philly, nyc, pitts, ottawa, paris, dubai, damascus, atlanta...) tells me the same, actually its the first thing they talk about.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

PotatoGuy said:


> and who said NY was first?


Me.  I've been to all the cities and New York and Mexico City are tops. Nightlife is more than just partying.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

^^ yes, its more than just partying.

It's all about urban street life, people walking lazily in the streets just for the heck of it, others having a coffee/drinks on patios, grabbing something to eat on the go 24/7, shows and festivals in the streets at night, fireworks in the city, etc etc etc.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, I think New York is no longer the only place that matters any more...but for things to go out and entertain yourself, it's still pretty hard to beat.

Other than that, for sheer depth and variety, Toronto is easily it's rival...it doesn't matter if it's theatre, dance, poetry readings, midnight indie film screenings, bath houses, food of any kind, or the best live music venues in the world any night of the week...or 24hr bowling...it doesn't get any better. I mean...the Stones are playing a $10 gig at the Phoenix tonight.






KGB


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Mexico City without doubt


----------



## Luckyjoe1998 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mexico City has a great nightlife!


----------



## Luckyjoe1998 (Aug 12, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> Milwaukee, followed by Kenosha


what are you talking about?


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> I guess most people would admit that NYC has the best nightlife in North America. What's number 2?
> 
> It might be most interesting to hear from people who've actually experienced the nightlife in a variety of cities, rather than posters just guessing.


Funny, I would have thought that Las Vegas would have been the city that people would have chosen first (before New York or others).

Would it help New York City if the rest of us concede that it is #1 in every conceivable category (and even the unconceivable ones) and grandfather it out of any "rank the city" thread, which, of course, would always start with second place?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Trump_87 said:


> HALIFAX!?... no comment


What exactly is that supposed to mean? You say no comment, *but that is a comment.*


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

Luckyjoe1998 said:


> what are you talking about?



maybe he means Waukegan or Racine too


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Vancouver


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

malek said:


> There's something in Montreal's water, girls here are friggin hot and takes the time to dress up even to get some milk from the depanneurs (corner store).
> 
> Every single friend that comes over from abroad (toronto, philly, nyc, pitts, ottawa, paris, dubai, damascus, atlanta...) tells me the same, actually its the first thing they talk about.


I have to back you up on this one. I made a trip up there with some of my buddies for the weekend and was pretty impressed.


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

chicago nightlife is pretty wild ! in the city alone we've got over a dozen hot spots , and when i say hot spots i dont mean just one bar or club each but rather each location is loaded with dozens of bars,clubs were there are lines out the door and ,resurants, theaters with throngs of partyers spilling into the streets in those areas. each spot more unique than the next.we have over 250 live theaters hundreds of livve music venues, thousands of bars and pubs , hundreds of clubs , and the list just goes on.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

EtherealMist said:


> I have to back you up on this one. I made a trip up there with some of my buddies for the weekend and was pretty impressed.


 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

Architorture said:


> since when was it a universal law that NYC has the best nightlife in north america? that is by far and large not the truth at all....
> 
> NYC at night is not all that amazing, especially considering some of the amazing night lifes that can be found in other cities...often much much smaller cities
> 
> EDIT: what are atlanta and san francisco even doing on the list???


Why is Las Vegas on this list then? Both of the cities mentioned have far better nightlife IMO than Vegas.


----------



## The Love Doctor (Aug 14, 2005)

*The final answer is in*

I’ve stayed in Vegas, Lived in Manhattan, LA, Chicago, Paris, Madrid, Cancun, New Orleans, Monte Carlo, London. Rio. Except, Mexico City and Hong Kong, Moscow. Which I wont go to mexico city because I heard its not all that. 

I’ll admit London does have the best Trance music and clubs, Las Vegas has a strip of 2 miles which is the casino’s awesome hotels and a bunch of Mexicans passing out flyers of hookers and some shows. NY has Time Square Full of Advertisements, Broadway shows and So-ho shopping, cold whether, big buildings and after 3am it’s Dead and it’s not the city that never sleeps. I know because I lived there and lets not Mention LA after 2 am no liquor and strict 5.0 on your tall you have to be exclusive to get in. 

Rio does have very hot sexual women dancing samba and cheap liquor. But there is only one city that adds all these ingredients or culture the warm weather, casino’s that’s right Hard rock Casino and hotel, which alone is the biggest casino bigger then, any Vegas and Monte Carlo. 305 also has fine dining a diverse variety of Restaurants. 

South beach 5 star hotels. New Opera and Broadway shows on Biscayne and building the new Solie Circus in the heart of South Beach. Definitely the best clubs with Mansions, Peals, club Space open till 11 in the Morning with alcohol all night and day, Bongos, Crobar. Arguably Miami have the most Beautiful exotic Women in the World. There is no other city that you could take a boat ride at night, or go to the New Performing arts center and or Circus. Miami Heat of course the best team entertaining team in the NBA. Thou this is argument is about nightlife not city wise. 

Again just Nightlife because the rest of Miami besides (Hialeah ) is Horrible. Ask P-Diddy or MTV why they’re bringing their awards and parties here, or why Miami Host so many NFL Superbowl’s. ohh and wait in 6 more years and check Downtown Miami with there brand new skyscrapers gloom at night.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

NYC can't be first because legal age is 21 such an uptight country can't have the best nightlife on the content; IMO even Tijuana beats any US city. I would cast my vote for Cancun but its not on the poll so I guess Mexico city is the best listed.


----------

